# Leukos, Persona Cat



## Leukos (Aug 15, 2008)

Name: Leukos Noek
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Cat
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 185

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Light Orange
- Markings: Purple
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Long Fingers
Behavior and Personality: Sweet and energetic. Always wants to please his mate.

Skills: Evoking Personas
Weaknesses: Whatever the Persona's weakness is

Likes: Fruit, Candy, Semes
Dislikes: Ukes, clingy people

History: Leukos was born to a loving family and at the age of 18 ventured out on his own to find his own path and to make it as an actor. With some success here and there brought him some free-time. And with this freetime he noticed something strange. There was a hidden hour in the world that few people knew about. He found an old mechanic who knew about this hour, and forged him a special gun called an Evoker, that he can use to summon Personas to fight the Shadows of this strange time. Through all of this fighting, he realized another thing, he was terribly lonely. He has now been searching all over to find a mate for him.

Clothing/Personal Style: Leukos wears usually collared shirts and T-shirts, with either jeans (for the collared) or sweats (for the T-shirts).
Picture:

Goal:To become a great actor
Profession: Actor
Personal quote: The journey of 1000 miles begins with a single step
Theme song: Changes, at day it is "Sky Blue Days" by Shoko Nakagawa, and at night it is "Changing Seasons."
Birthdate: January 21
Star sign:

Favorite food: fruits
Favorite drink: Cranberry Juice
Favorite location: Either in bed with someone, or underneath a canopy.
Favorite weather: Snowy weather
Favorite color: Purple and Green

Least liked food: Spicy foods
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: In a crowded room
Least liked weather: Hot and Humid

Favorite person: ...
Least liked person: None really
Friends: no one here, yet
Relations: none yet
Enemies: none yet
Significant other: ...
Orientation: Gay


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds cool  Nice details. Gonna make a pic of him?


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 16, 2008)

cool, nice to meat you, hope we can be friends


----------



## Leukos (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice to meet you too!
And I would but I'm not too great at drawing and I have no paint tool on my comp


----------



## Marodi (Aug 18, 2008)

Leukos said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> And I would but I'm not too great at drawing and I have no paint tool on my comp


 I'm not good at drawing either  but yeah, it does help to have the software.


----------



## Leukos (Aug 20, 2008)

So, anything we do with these guys? Or is it just eye-candy?


----------

